# Andrew C. Bain & The CCF



## Scott Bushey

Apparently, banned Puritan Board member Andrew C. Bain is diseminating the recently released CCF document to many of the members here and elsewhere. Not to be graphic, but I printed out a copy earlier and took it to the latrine w/ me, expediently dropping it into the recepticle (where it belongs). if you are lead, read the document, weigh it against the scriptures & historic church. It falls to the ground like many of it's predecessors.

A few of you have inquired about our mailing list as you have been _spammed_ by these misguided individuals. The PB is a public forum. If you have posted your email in a link in the bottom of your posts, your email is at risk.


----------



## fredtgreco

I would suggest that if you are receiving spam you send one (1) email to the individual stating that you do not want these emails from them and then if you do indeed get email, that you contact their ISP.

I am sure their ISP has an anti-spamming policy.


----------



## tdowns

*I was wondering about that...*

I just got that email, have not read it though, I will today.

Thanks for the heads up Scott.

TD


----------



## JasonGoodwin

I had a feeling that there was something wrong with it when I began to read it. Apparently, this guy seems to have no shame when it comes to bothering members of this forum. Now I can delete it before it chokes my email storage even further.


----------



## RamistThomist

Exactly who is he and what does he believe?


----------



## Authorised

He's a hyper-Calvinist who teaches that all Arminians and "tolerant" Calvinists are unsaved. 


He spammed all the reformed blogrings on xanga too.


----------



## RamistThomist

Is he in the same camp as Marc Carpenter?


----------



## Authorised

Yeah, same guys. 


James White dealt with these guys before.

Check out their heterodoxy hall of shame--features Calvin himself, Pink, Spurgeon and other Orthodox Calvinists who are now burning in hell.




http://www.outsidethecamp.org


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> Is he in the same camp as Marc Carpenter?



Andrew and Mark own "Outside The Camp".


----------



## pastorway

funny - because they ARE outside the camp...in outer darkness!

Phillip


----------



## JasonGoodwin

I found it really hard to believe that they threw Pink, Spurgeon, and Calvin into their Heterodoxy hall of shame.  However, the fact that they threw in Robert Schuller and Billy Graham surprised me. Neither men are known for proper orthodoxy AND exegesis (so far as I can understand). But then again, it appears that the owners of the Outside the Camp website aren't properly applying Scripture either.


----------

